# the Sujihiki Five



## andre s (Feb 23, 2013)

I'm thinking of getting a 270mm sujihiki.

here's the current shortlist:

Misono Swedish

Kikuichi Elite Carbon

Fujiwara Carbon

Artifex

Gesshin Uraku

I'm a home cook. I have EP apex and a Norton 1000/4000. I'd mostly be slicing meats but would do some fish until I splurge for a fish-specific knife.

I have a soft spot for low-mid range carbon steel and so have mostly been looking at Misono's swedish dragon vs Kikuichi's elite carbon. I've been leaning toward the Misono because i've not heard anything bad about it. Also, small design details like a stamped dragon vs Kik's kanji which looks screened on CKTG's photo but stamped on the video might make a difference to me. But, i feel like I don't have enough info on Kikuichi's steel to make an informed decision. Does someone have experience with it? The Fujiwara carbon is also on the short list. Also not very informed about the steel. CKTG says HRC of 60 while JCK says 58-59. Not sure i would be able to tell the difference anyway.

I would also consider getting a decent stainless Suji. I looked at the Artifex and the Gesshin Uraku. The Gesshin's profile seems to be the odd one out, but very attractive. Somewhere between a Suji and a Gyuto? I love what Mark's doing with Lamson so I'd be proud to have one of those knives too.

pretty fortunate to have such nice choices...

thanks in advance for the help!

-Andre


----------



## harlock0083 (Feb 11, 2013)

Thought for a minute you were suggesting another conference for the NCAA. Anyway, the fujiwara carbon (I have the gyuto) is super reactive and a bit stinky (literally), it'll calm down though just need to get a nice patina to set in. Fujiwara stainless line is 58-59 irc, the carbon is 60. I have no experience with the other comapnies on your list, but i'm sure someone will chime in.


----------



## mano (Dec 16, 2010)

You should also check out the KANEMASA E-SERIES SUJIHIKI 270MM. 

http://japan-blades.com/chef-knives/370.html

I've never had a problem with smell and every time I consider selling it for something better I change my mind. It was worthy of a custom re-handle if that means anything.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Fujiwara FKH is SK4 steel.

Kikuichi does not publish the identity of the alloy they use for their carbon Elite series -- or at least I'm not aware of it if they do. The alloy may or may not be SK4. Some of the European online retailers seem to get and publish more detail than American retailers. If someone has specific information, from whatever source, I'd love to see it. Misono doesn't publish the identity of the steel used in its Sweden series. Whatever it is, it's supposedly very high purity. Whether its Sandvik, Uddeholm or even from the Sandvic deposit at all is an open question.

I've used FKH and Kikuichi Elite knives, but have never been able to do a "new, OOTB" comparison. On the basis of quick impression, I preferred the Elite. At a guess, the Elite uses an alloy with more carbon than the FKH's SK4. I don't know the Kanemasa but understand that it's equivalent in all respects to the Fujiwara FKH. There's some likelihood that it's actually made by (at least some of) the same OEMs.

As to the stainless knives, I've never used an Artifex suji. As far as I know the Gesshin Uraku -- which I've never used either -- is only available as a wa-suji.

The Misono Sweden is a very, very nice suji indeed; better than the Kikuichi, far better than the FKH; and IMO worth the far greater cost. FWIW, the dragon appears to be engraved and not stamped. Highly recommended.

If I were looking for relatively affordable carbon yo-suji, I'd get a Sabatier -- probably a "Nogent." If I were spending Misono Sweden money on a yo-suji, I'd buy a Masamoto HC. If I were buying one carbon suji to be my only, long slicer, it would be a 300mm Konosuke White #2 or a Gesshin Ginga White #2.

My primary current slicers are a 300mm Kikuichi HD yo-suji and a 10" K-Sabatier_ au carbone_. If it matters, both are highly recommended.

BDL


----------



## jbroida (Nov 13, 2011)

actually, the kanemasa is more similar to the kikuichi than the fujiwara


----------



## andre s (Feb 23, 2013)

first, great info.

Mano, I hadn't seen the Kanemasa. And now, I have a new website to scour...

It seems that there is a general consensus for the carbons i mentioned. It appears to follow the price. Fujiwara, Kikuichi, Misono in that order. I suppose I could be happy with either 3 in terms of performance / cost.

I'll say, immediately after my initial post, I found myself rooting for the stainless wa Gesshin. But, if I had to imagine myself waiting for the box to arrive in the mail (BTW, I haven't been this excited about unwrapping packages since xmas 1986), I would hope for a small dragon inside.

BDL, I've not been able to find a Masamoto HC in the (my) same price range as the Misono (approx 80$ more at JCK?). But, then again, I'm fairly new to this and don't know all the nooks and crannies. I would definitely consider it because I'm trying to diversify my stash in the name of different experiences. And, I've been enticed by the Misono _Hankotsu_ which is the first reason my eye started wandering.

I checked out (K & TI) Sabatier. But, I have a 10" nogent chef's (which I love). So, i had to avert my eyes from a 13" slicer!..the things I'll do for diversity...

- ramblings aside, new short list:

Misono dragon

Ghessin Uraku (haven't seen a review, just basing it on JKI / Jon's reputation for "no bad knives")

Masamoto HC (will consider if i can find it for similar price range as Ghessin and Misono)

thanks again!


----------

